# Sony A7s II announced



## Solarflare (Sep 11, 2015)

Sony surprises us all and announces the new Sony A7sII! | mirrorlessrumors
Sony A7sII official press text: “Out of darkness cometh light”. |  sonyalpharumors
Full Sony A7sII specs! |  sonyalpharumors

- As expected - sensor based image stabilization

- As expected - now with internal 4K recording

- Disappointed - Apparently not a backlit sensor ? At least not mentioned.

- 4K Video: only 3840 x 2160, missing 4096 x 2160

- Internal recording apparently at 8 Bit, but offers VLog

- It doesnt state if the A7s also got Phase AF points like the A7ii and A7rii

- Cant find any mention of limits in the video recording times


----------



## runnah (Sep 11, 2015)

Interesting.


----------



## Solarflare (Sep 11, 2015)

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sony A7sII info from Newsshooter: “Has tweaked sensor, no 4K internal recording on APS-C mode”. |  sonyalpharumors


> 4) Strangely enough there is no option to record 4K internally in APS-C crop mode, you can only record 4K internally in full frame mode.


 Err ... yes, what a HUGE surprise !

4K Video is approx 8 Megapixel.

The camera has 12 Megapixels in Full Frame.

So since APS-C has about 45% of the area of full frame, thats 5 Megapixel in APS-C crop mode - still in 3:2 aspect ratio, too, for 16:9 they would have to crop even more.

So ... how on earth would Sony be expected to ever record 4K Video in crop mode ?!?!?


----------

